# I Mac Slow Speed?



## Billio (Oct 26, 2008)

I have an iMac 5.2 with an Intel Core 2 Duo with a Processor Speed:1.83 GHz with 1 processor, 2 Cores, L2 Cache (per processor):	2 MB, Memory:	512 MB and a Bus Speed: 667 MHz. Op system is MAC 10.4.11. Lots of unused hard disk space.

The computer takes two minutes to boot which seems slow. While booting a picture of a world map globe appears in the spot where the Apple logo shows. The globe flashes slowly for 30 - 40 seconds then the apple appears and it completes the boot process.

Once it loads it works fine until using Safari on the net - then it slows and works at half its usual speed.

Any recommendations for increasing speed?

Billio


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, upping the memory would be a big help. But with it 1st showing a globe and not the apple has me puzzled. Open the System preference and select Startup disk, and make sure that you click the hard drive and then close the window. If it asks you to save it, tell it yes. As for Safari, do you have any plug ins for it, or doing anything else with Safari open? What kinds of sites are you going to?


----------



## Macsolver (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi,

The "World Globe" image means that you Mac is trying to Netboot - boot using another Mac on the network.

To stop this happening, go to System Preferences -> Startup Disk and select you Imac internal hard disk. Restart to see if it is working. If it fails to "stick", flush you caches with "Leopard Cache Cleaner".

Hope this helps.

Regards,

Nick


----------



## Billio (Oct 26, 2008)

Nick

That did it. Perfectly thanx.

Bill


----------

